# Distal Radius reduction & perc pinning with reduction of distal ulna



## AR2728 (Apr 25, 2012)

Physician performed closed reduction of both distal radius and distal ulna fracture.  He also did percutatneous pinning on the distal radius-which would be 25606.  It appears that this is the only code I can bill for both reductions.  I looked into code 25650 for the distal ulna but per CCI edits it is included in the 25606.  I would appreciate some verification that the only code I can bill for reduction of both with percutaneous pinning of distal radius is in fact 25606.  I'm just nervous that nowhere within the 25606 is the distal ulna mention-I feel like I'm cheating my physician.


----------

